# Prettiest bottles? Post pics!



## thewickedstyle (May 3, 2008)

Admit it... sometimes we're attracted by the bottle alone. Which scents have great bottles? Post 'em!


----------



## Ericita (May 3, 2008)

I love Hypnose by Lancome bottle. It's form and color is so simple and pretty at the same time!
It's supposed to be inspired in a woman wearing a kimono. I actually don't get to see the kimono, hehe, but I do see a woman at some angle...


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f174/pretty-bottles-80916/


----------

